# Lost lilac point Siamese Thorne, near doncaster



## Sugar (Aug 21, 2008)

Please, please help if you can. Our beloved lilac point Siamese Amy has been missing since Tuesday. She is a house cat so not used to being outside in the cold. We live in Thorne near Doncaster and Amy has a small bald patch on the back of her neck. She is 10 years old and will be scared.


----------

